# Ripped Off Toenail



## MidnightBlue (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,

So a few weeks ago, I hurt my right foot missing a few steps and falling.  I was told it was broken by ER, but then an ortho specialist said it was only sprained.  I decided to try to train last night but pushed myself when I should have stopped.  As a result, I was compensating poorly by making my left foot handle more and got sloppy... somehow, I tore off a toe nail on my left foot, ring toe.  I didn't notice until I got home and saw it was hanging by a piece of cuticle; it fell off completely this morning.  Today, it's extremely difficult to walk because my toes on my left foot don't want to take my weight.  I suspect this is because I've been putting way too much weight on my left anyway lately.

Has this happened to anyone?  How does one treat this to avoid infection and continue training normally?

Thanks in advance for your feedback!  

~J


----------



## Namii (Jun 21, 2011)

First off....owwwie! 
I ripped off that toenail before and the pinky toenail before. On separate occasions though. They were both when I was a clumsy teenager and had taken the corner too fast in the house resulting in catching the toenails and ripping them off. I dont remember exactly what i did but it was summer so I wore socks and sandals since it hurt too much to wear shoes. I  kept the injured toes wrapped in gauze or something like that until they healed. The nails eventually grew back but they are now thinner than my others. I wasnt training or doing any sports at the time so I didnt have to worry about that.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2011)

There's no need to try and get back into training so soon after an injury... or pushing one's self until after the body has healed itself. You take care of your body so it has the capability to take care of you when it comes down to it. 
As for caring of the injury. Keep it clean and dry and let it be exposed to (good) air as much as possible, if you got to go out then use good gauze and what you've been doing, clean sock and open toed sandal. 
 Call a podiatrist and ask for the best type of antibiotic you can use (or ask local pharmacists) and follow directions.


----------



## K-man (Jun 22, 2011)

May I extend my sympathy. I had my big toenail torn off two months back. The air in the dojo was 'blue' for some minutes.  :shrug:  

What ever you do, DO NOT USE GAUZE. Gauze on an open wound allows the new cells to grow into the gauze and this causes big problems when you are removing it. Assuming it is still very raw I would suggest you buy some Povidone Iodine solution (not sure of the brands elsewhere but we have a product called 'Betadine' here. This is a very effective antiseptic. Pour a small amount into a bowl of warm water and soak the toe for about 5 minutes. Let the toe dry by itself then apply a moist wound dressing (hydrocolloid) such as Duoderm. ( http://www.steadyhealth.com/about/hydrocolloid_dressing_facts.html )
Some of these products come as a dressing strip. J&J make one under their 'Bandaid' range and I think Smith & Nephew do also. If you can't get those use some of the hypoallegenic paper tape to hold the dressing in place.

Keep an eye on the dressing and if it is not weeping change it after two or three days. If it becomes more painful or if you notice any signs of infection such as a nasty smell or swelling or redness further up the toe, or a red line going up the leg, get off to see a doctor. 

Once the nail bed has healed you can use any protective pad just to keep the pressure off.

PM me if you would like more info. :asian:


----------



## MidnightBlue (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you each for the support and advice.  I think mostly I'm frustrated--I KNOW not too push too much so fast when I've only just gotten back into it.  I'd give that advice to anyone else, but I struggle to take it myself when I want so much to be decent again.  The nail bed is very tender, but it is not weeping now and seems to be on the mend....


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2011)

MidnightBlue said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So a few weeks ago, I hurt my right foot missing a few steps and falling. I was told it was broken by ER, but then an ortho specialist said it was only sprained. I decided to try to train last night but pushed myself when I should have stopped. As a result, I was compensating poorly by making my left foot handle more and got sloppy... somehow, I tore off a toe nail on my left foot, ring toe. I didn't notice until I got home and saw it was hanging by a piece of cuticle; it fell off completely this morning. Today, it's extremely difficult to walk because my toes on my left foot don't want to take my weight. I suspect this is because I've been putting way too much weight on my left anyway lately.
> 
> ...


 
You dont mention, but have you had an x-ray or MRI?  If not, you should due to the fact that will probably be the only way to know for sure, whether or not its a break or sprain.  As for the nail...do what Mac suggested...see a podiatrist.  He'll most likely suggest keeping it clean, bandaged, and use some over the counter cream, and perhaps soak it.  

Most importantly, and I know its easier said than done, but dont do anything that'll risk putting any more injury on your foot.  I injured my knee, and was unable to train, much less walk, for quite a while.  It sucked..big time, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.  

Good luck.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 23, 2011)

Having a nail ripped off hurts. That's probably why it was used as a torture method...

Had you come to the ER with the nail, we would have put it back in place and secured it with a stich or two. It will eventually fall off, but this preserves the shape of the nail bed, so that when it grows back it's not some odd shape. It also provides protection for the incredibly sensative nailbed.

At this point, you just need to keep it clean. Soak it in hot soapy water 2-3 x day. Put neosporin/polysporin/bacitracin/whatever your favorite goop is on it - there is no evidence that any is better than the others. As long as it's oozing, put a non-stick dressing over it. When it stops oozing, just use gauze. If it does ooze a little and the gauze sticks, no problem. It will come off when you're soaking it.

There's no need to buy special soaps or anything. Do you know what is used to clean wounds in the ER? Soap and water. Same stuff you use on your hands all the time. There's no proven benefit to using anything else. And many wounds are irrigated with plain old saline before closure. Nothing else. The purpose of cleaning wounds is not, as many think, to kill bacteria. It's just to wash out anything foreign (dirt, bacteria, whatever) that's on the surface of the tissues. Volume and pressure are the keys, not chemicals. The bacteria that have already gotten into the tissues are not going to wash out, and your immune system will deal with them.

Do NOT use hydrogen peroxide on any wound. This used to be very popuar, and I still see people in the ER who are so proud of themselves because they washed their wound with peroxide before they came in. It's a shame to have to tell them that peroxide actually damages the healthy tissues and slows healing. Cut 1:1 with water, it can be used to keep scabs from forming on a wound after it's been sutured (which can reduce scarring) but full strength peroxide should never be used on any wound. 
It is, however, excellent for removing blood from clothing and floor mats. 

Personally, I have ripped off my nails a number of times. I don't stop training, I just kick with the other foot while it's healing.  And I try to fix whatever mistake led to the nail being ripped off.


----------



## ScottJJ (Jul 1, 2011)

I just ripped one in class this week so this post was extremely helpful.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, look on the bright side: Your Toe is still attached!

In all seriousness, id consult a Hospital, or a Doctor, in that order of preference.
I wouldnt expect to be able to use that foot for a while, unfortunately.


----------

